# IC engine starter tool



## kadora (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello friends
Many of us use the battery drill for starting engines.
The drill is helpful but it has one disadvantage .
In the moment when engine starts to run  it has usually higher rpm
then drill and drill begins decelerate engine rpm.
I have built simple tool to avoid this problem.
Base for this tool is One Way bearing /say in clock way direction 
the shaft in bearing moves freely - in anti clock way the shaft is locked
to the bearing/.
This bearing guarantee that at the moment when engine starts to run the engine  is absolutely independent on drill rpm.
Pictures says more.
Kadora
PS
I wish you happy Christmas


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 17, 2013)

That should do the trick. I put the one way bearing in the crank hub so all i need in the drill is the shaft.


----------

